# ANYONE EVER TRY RAGE BROADHEADS?...



## markHOYT311 (Jul 10, 2007)

ANYONE EVER SHOOT RAGE BROAD HEADS?...WHAT DO YOU THINK ABOUT THINK PLEASE TELL ME YOUR INPUT ON THEM...
THANKS
MARK V.


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Best on the market. Lots of blood easy trackin.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

i havent tried them, but they dont look like they hold up that well. just my opinion, not stepping on anyones toes.


----------

